# credit card rip off



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

Has anyone purchased anything from strobes n more lately? If so check your credit cards for a $10 charge from a different site. My sister just called to tell me her cc# was used and she traced it back to that purchase. I have purchased stuff from their last year and was going to buy some stuff next week , but I am going to wait to hear back from her after she calls the company and gets the skinny on what happened. Not trying to bash anyone just to for warn people to what happened to my sister


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

dude i was realy 2 seconds away from ordering from them let me know what happens


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

any word yet


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

by any chances is suppose sister site in AZ or turns up in AZ on your billing . i found that charge on mine like 3weeks ago and i thougbt someone got my CC # jumping thur hoops let me know . its good site too deal with he very fast about orders


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I will check my credit card but very happy with there service.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have never had any problems with strobesnmore. They are a great bunch of guys. I have bought over $3000 in lights from them for myself and friends. 
By the way, they also beat anyone elses price.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

2 times i ordered from them were both nightmares. im glad i dont have the CC that i used back then. the owner is very shady, i have had a few conversations with him and MANY emails! lets just say, make sure that HE (strobesnmore owner) is alyaws right.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had no problems with them - the even took time to show me how to crimp AMP connections. Owner is a Vol. FF.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've orderd many times from strobes-n-more and found them to be just fine. It seems like a small one guy type operation from my experience but, I was treated fine.

The last few orders however, I have used another place which beat strobes-n-more on price and service. ( I don't know them other than my orders and they do hard to find stuff too )

Brian S. Fucilla
Fleet Safety Supply
P.O. Box 649
Naperville, IL 60566
(630) 527-1341
(630) 527-1342 Fax
www.fleetsafetysupply.com
[email protected]


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

so this place that beat strobes n more price they got a name


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah ... I know maybe a shameless plug but, honestly that's why I noted that I only have a consumer experience to them and NO other contact. Just passing along what I found to be a good contact.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Just for the hell of it I went back in my records to see if my purchase had been on the up and up from strobes-n-more. I found that I have been charged an additional $10 after I made my one purchase from there. I bought a mini strobe bar from them.

I would rather pay a higher price or get a different product than be ripped off. 10 bucks doesn't sound like much but it is.

What if anything are you all doing about this? I guess I am going to the bank to dispute this transaction and you can bet I will NEVER deal with them again and will warn others against it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Pearcelawn;475717 said:


> Just for the hell of it I went back in my records to see if my purchase had been on the up and up from strobes-n-more. I found that I have been charged an additional $10 after I made my one purchase from there. I bought a mini strobe bar from them.
> 
> I would rather pay a higher price or get a different product than be ripped off. 10 bucks doesn't sound like much but it is.
> 
> What if anything are you all doing about this? I guess I am going to the bank to dispute this transaction and you can bet I will NEVER deal with them again and will warn others against it.


wouldnt it be considered credit card fraud? I wish i had the credit card that i used before and that they charged me. I would be all over this issue. Especially with all the problems louis the owner gave me (part of it was they would not tell me the progress of my order since i was not the card holder and my wife was. so i had to get my wife to call and find out the order info and she is a school teacher and had to stop and do this for me. total BS, im dropping it now because im getting furious again just thinking about it).

I wonder if they are going through money issues and thought that most people wouldnt notice a small $10 charge to thier account.

Good luck with the dispute!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

It sounds like its not Strobes n' More that took the $10, sounds like its someone that got peoples credit card #'s and is now nickle and diming there customers. Think about it $10 from a thousand people is a good day at work. I hate crooks and this is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I ordered from strobes n more a while ago, was very happy. I noticed they probably use a third party for credit card processing with their cart program, it may be these people doing the over billing. Has anyone asked him about it?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

mike psd;473373 said:


> by any chances is suppose sister site in AZ or turns up in AZ on your billing . i found that charge on mine like 3weeks ago and i thougbt someone got my CC # jumping thur hoops let me know . its good site too deal with he very fast about orders


Site was 123 Web Templates.com in Ga. They had a # attached but of course it is too late tonight to call them. I will keep you posted as I will be calling the bank and the company tomorrow.

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

naw that wasn't what was on bill it was az . thanks man but when i saw you got change like $10.60 i was like hmmmm maybe that change from that place the bank is handling it


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

mike psd;475896 said:


> naw that wasn't what was on bill it was az . thanks man but when i saw you got change like $10.60 i was like hmmmm maybe that change from that place the bank is handling it


It was $10.60 that I was charged and I will be hitting up the bank today. I will also be calling the # I have for the co. that charged me.

Will update as soon as I have something.

I did not say anywhere that I had been charged anything other than $10. How did you know the charge was $10.60? I did not post that info anywhere until right now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just so you guys know it's illegal to charge extra for using a credit card.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Pearcelawn;476202 said:


> It was $10.60 that I was charged and I will be hitting up the bank today. I will also be calling the # I have for the co. that charged me.
> 
> Will update as soon as I have something.
> 
> I did not say anywhere that I had been charged anything other than $10. How did you know the charge was $10.60? I did not post that info anywhere until right now.


thats b/c i ordered from strobes and run before the hoildays and then i got paid and check my online banking too see if my check was direct deposited and i save the same charge of about 10.60 and i was like wtf is these called the number no answer no nothing soo now the bank is fighting for me now


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

mike psd;476738 said:


> thats b/c i ordered from strobes and run before the hoildays and then i got paid and check my online banking too see if my check was direct deposited and i save the same charge of about 10.60 and i was like wtf is these called the number no answer no nothing soo now the bank is fighting for me now


I was beginning to think you were psychic!!! My next question was going to be "What are the lottery numbers for next week?"

Just for the record, I got no answer or even a voice mail either.

Thanks for the info again.

P.S. Are you sure you don't know the numbers?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Iv thought about ordering some stuff from them,guess I better watch this thread.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dude naw but if i did i'd share aslong as i got some of the winnings . honesty i have nothing against strobes and more . if the bank finds that it was him that was dirty pool . he had the best price on my whelen responder .i guess i'm not crazy seeing there other's


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

mike psd;476844 said:


> dude naw but if i did i'd share aslong as i got some of the winnings . honesty i have nothing against strobes and more . if the bank finds that it was him that was dirty pool . he had the best price on my whelen responder .i guess i'm not crazy seeing there other's


I guess you are right. I did have good service from them and the product is up to snuff. I jumped before because this will be the second time I have been ripped off over the Internet.

I bought a Nova micro strobe bar from them for my Ranger. Hopefully it is not them because I would like to purchase more stuff in the future and finding someone with good reliable service seems to be such a hassle these days.

I will keep you up to date about what's going on on this end. Please do the same. Maybe if it isn't them we can nail the jerks because you can say once is an accident,a couple of transactions is deliberate.

Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

It could have been worse you could have paid mower part dot com and not got your things


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

bugthug;477051 said:


> It could have been worse you could have paid mower part dot com and not got your things


This is my second time with being scammed on the net. I ordered some doorhangers from doorhangers.com. No product sent and $313 missing from my account. Got it back after disputing the charge at the bank. Been there done that.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

so doorhangers . com is not good either? was going to order from them this year, 299$ for 10,000 is a heck of a fine price. i called them last year, they seemed very professional.

sorry to hear about the $10 charge that he charged you extra. 
our company just got a credit card machine (processor) we called 5 different companies to see who has the best rates, well when you want to do this they all want your bank account info, they just make sure that you are a legit business and that you have an open bank account, all of them take $1 off as a pre authorization to make sure you have a bank account and then they put it back the next day. Not for charge.com they took the $1 out and never put back in..... 2 mo later they charged my bank account $5000, they go by 3 different names,

charge.com
bts holdings
low pay systems

i hear they also go by 2 different more.

DO NOT USE CHARGE.COM

Went to the bank, they said these are legit charges, I said no way, let me see a signed contract with my sign. NO one can sign my name like me.... anyways, they faxed over a contract and someone just printed my name on, I said where is the sign and the bank went ahead and reversed the charges, they came back to me saying they have a signed contract nothing the bank can do anymore..... had to turn it over to police and also attorney general. crooks are a holes. make life horrible and they give you so many problems.

i also read on ripoffreport.com that charge.com hasa a long list of problems.

check it out www.ripoffreport.com


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

kandklandscape0;477524 said:


> so doorhangers . com is not good either? was going to order from them this year, 299$ for 10,000 is a heck of a fine price. i called them last year, they seemed very professional.
> 
> sorry to hear about the $10 charge that he charged you extra.
> our company just got a credit card machine (processor) we called 5 different companies to see who has the best rates, well when you want to do this they all want your bank account info, they just make sure that you are a legit business and that you have an open bank account, all of them take $1 off as a pre authorization to make sure you have a bank account and then they put it back the next day. Not for charge.com they took the $1 out and never put back in..... 2 mo later they charged my bank account $5000, they go by 3 different names,
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the credit card companies. I will keep that in a file. Doorhangers.com seems all good until you try and deal with them It seems like a bunch of kids and the product is printed in Canada.I have no problem with Canada or their product, the point is that they do not do their own work. It has been a while (about a year since I tried to deal with them) so maybe they have changed. They have a spot on their site where you can track the progress of your order. After I disputed their charges they went and did a pre dated false order on there. Luckily I had printed all of that before they tried anything so I had proof they they were doing something fishy. I did get some doorhangers from another spot that did a fantastic job. It was on time, correct, and I was billed the proper amount. I will look it up later and get back to you.

Man it seems as though you have to be a detective to do business nowadays.

I guess that is where "buyer beware" came from!!


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

what co did you order the doorhangers from that was legit? price and qty


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Gotta look that up for ya. Business laptop is in getting a new screen put on but I should have it back tomorrow. I will look it up then and give you the details. I only purchased 3000 to start because of the issues with the other company. I guess I was a little gunshy. I do know the more you order the more you save.

Check back here tomorrow afternoon, I should have it for you by then.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

i bought a wheelen responder from strobes n more on 1-4-2008 got it it works fine awsome service but just checked my credit card statement and i have a $11.89 charge from a mca web tech what ever that is i called strobes n more and they told me they only charged me for what i ordered


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I used Paypal to pay them.. i didnt get any extra charges or anything.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

The credit card co. will know who charged the card when they do the charge back and give you the information. If a company has too many charge backs they lose their processing or at the very least pay a much higher percentage rate.
Also it is possible to change the name which appears on your statement. For instance when we do tradeshows we change the name to read our company name and the name of the show so people don'tget their statement and say "I never bought anything from xyz co.in massachusetts". Instead they see "xyz co. trade show name" and they know they were at the show and bought stuff.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I just went back and looked through my CC statements because I remembered I've only disputed a charge once and it stuck out in my mind as similar to the amounts posted here. I had a charge of $12.95 from "Mesa Development Corp 951-479-8545 CA" which was also on the same CC statement as an order from strobesnmore.

Oddly enough though, I placed 9 orders with strobenmore last year, and this only happened once. SO this may be un-related to this, or it may be, but I thought I'd put it out there incase it came up on anyone elses statement. It was also 13 days after my SNM purchase, so who knows?

I looked into this "mesa development" and they seemed to be some web design company, but I've never heard of them or had anything to do with them.


----------



## GMCfisherRD (Jan 29, 2008)

The Russian Mafia is behind the credit card fraud.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19620593-Ebook-websites-fraud-charges-DevbillDigitalAgePluto

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-805-275-2235


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

emayer23;470091 said:


> dude i was realy 2 seconds away from ordering from them let me know what happens


i buy from strobes n more all the time i buy 75% of my lights from them and never had a problem i have even been to there large ware house in road island and they have more lights then you could ever belive


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, i don't mean to dig up an old thread but did anyone ever get the issues straightened out? I'm just curious cause i was gonna order something from Strobes n more. But im a bit skeptical now.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

All I had to do was call my credit card company and they took it right off because I'd never even heard of the company.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Fergy42286;473723 said:


> I have never had any problems with strobesnmore. They are a great bunch of guys. I have bought over $3000 in lights from them for myself and friends.
> By the way, they also beat anyone elses price.


smae here never had one problem and no extra charges


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It sounds like there secure payment, isn't! I wouldn't really say it's there fault. Sounds like these company's are skimming off the top of there credit card transactions.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Got money back after disputing the charge at the bank.

No problem with Strobes-n-More. I will order from them again. They were professional and on time.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

good stuff


----------

